# Finally got the A.R.E. DCU series cap situated



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked the cap up a few weeks ago but just got finished setting it up how I want it (I think).

I'm sure I'll change things as time goes by but this has been far better than the cross bed box I've been working out of.

Bill


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

nice set up


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks good. I have been thinking about a setup like this. I loved my 6x12 enclosed trailer when I first got it, but sometimes it's a pain pulling it around all the time. I cleaned it up lasted week and took out tools that I don't use but about once every six months.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Put a bed slide in it.

Side toolboxes are a never ending pain in the ass in the winter when your passenger side is always in a snow bank and the drivers side is in traffic.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the caps. The very first advantage I saw was that I can put things in the bed, when it's raining. Having some dry storage is great.

I also like the aluminum caps. The last one I had, on the truck I drive, was a steel Knaphiede. (sp?) After a couple years it started to break down the bed of the truck.

One thing we added was a full length ladder rack on top. Fabricated out of aluminum. For carrying longer items we were strapping them to the ladder. By making it more of a standard length, over the cab, it it easier to haul longer pieces. 

I like the looks of that extendable drawer. Is it just friction fit and friction slide or did you add some sort of drawer slide to it?


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

russellremodel said:


> Looks good. I have been thinking about a setup like this. I loved my 6x12 enclosed trailer when I first got it, but sometimes it's a pain pulling it around all the time. I cleaned it up lasted week and took out tools that I don't use but about once every six months.


Thanks Russellremodel,

I've had two other trucks with these caps and liked both. This is the first one where I put the drawer under a box, which has worked out well. This is also the first one that had the 15" deep boxes and electric locks. The locks were very much worth the $350 for the convenience.

Bill


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Put a bed slide in it.
> 
> Side toolboxes are a never ending pain in the ass in the winter when your passenger side is always in a snow bank and the drivers side is in traffic.


I thought about the bed slide and am still on the fence although probably leaning against it. Besides the cost, ($2,000 for full extension which is the only way I'd go) I'm afraid it will eat up too much height at between 5-6" above the bed to the deck depending on capacity. 

The 15" deep boxes only leave about 35-1/2 inches between them.

I rarely work in an area where I need to park on the street, but I can't say I have'nt had that experience.

Bill


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BillD said:


> I thought about the bed slide and am still on the fence although probably leaning against it. Besides the cost, ($2,000 for full extension which is the only way I'd go) I'm afraid it will eat up too much height at between 5-6" above the bed to the deck depending on capacity.
> 
> The 15" deep boxes only leave about 35-1/2 inches between them.
> 
> ...


I didn't go for the full extension because they eat up too much height. Although it would be nice it's really not necessary, at max extension you can still reach the back.

I have an ARE HD cap that I really dislike. I should have saved the money and gotten a DCU.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

builditguy said:


> I like the looks of that extendable drawer. Is it just friction fit and friction slide or did you add some sort of drawer slide to it?


Thanks Buiditguy,

The 3/4" drawer box sides have dados which run on maple guides, which I waxed pretty generously. It runs the full length of the side box. 

I routed a groove in the drawer box also and used a machine screw for a stop, which stops the drawer about 2' from full extension. I haven't measured the length of usable space I have but it's around 6'.

I thought about using the 5' full extension guides but cost, about $300, and loss of about 1"-1-1/2" in the width of the box nixed that. I also could not find any which allowed easy removal of the drawer.

I have a fair amount of weight in it and so far so good.

Bill


----------



## dustmaker47 (Jan 20, 2017)

BillD said:


> I picked the cap up a few weeks ago but just got finished setting it up how I want it (I think).
> 
> I'm sure I'll change things as time goes by but this has been far better than the cross bed box I've been working out of.
> 
> Bill


Awesome, I had a slide out bed on the truck too. Beautiful set up you have!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## beartp515 (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you happen to know the dimensions of the shelves? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Put an alarm on it, I had one just like it and did not know how easy it was to open the doors when locked until I lost everything. They pulled on the handles and the doors bent and opened right up


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> Do you happen to know the dimensions of the shelves?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I do not know them off the top of my head but can get them for you tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Pics of my topper coming. I must have deleted the ones I had. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

You sir are a genius


----------



## Joe Pro (Aug 14, 2016)

The 3/4 extension bed slide you can reach everything. I bought mine with a tonneau and it's the best thing I have done. It's 1/2 the price of the full and does everything I need. It's amazing how useful it is once you have one. Nice set up, I cringe thinking about crawling in that thing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Joe Pro said:


> The 3/4 extension bed slide you can reach everything. I bought mine with a tonneau and it's the best thing I have done. It's 1/2 the price of the full and does everything I need. It's amazing how useful it is once you have one. Nice set up, I cringe thinking about crawling in that thing.


Fulls are too tall.


----------



## Joe Pro (Aug 14, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> Fulls are too tall.


I honestly never looked, how much taller? Nice for loading sleds from the snowbank too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Joe Pro said:


> I honestly never looked, how much taller? Nice for loading sleds from the snowbank too.


My sled won't fit under the cap, even if I take off the windsheild the thing is too damn tall. I need a nice toy hauler trailer.


I don't remember how much taller they were...I was thinking it was 1.5" higher or something like that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> Do you happen to know the dimensions of the shelves?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. The bottom shelf is 12-3/4" deep, 10-3/4" high and 89" wide
The top shelf is 10-1/2" deep, 17" high (after you get past the door opening) and 89" wide

Bill


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Joe Pro said:


> The 3/4 extension bed slide you can reach everything. I bought mine with a tonneau and it's the best thing I have done. It's 1/2 the price of the full and does everything I need. It's amazing how useful it is once you have one. Nice set up, I cringe thinking about crawling in that thing.


Thanks Joe,

Getting into the bed is not as bad as on my other trucks. This one has the step built into the tailgate and I can get in and out pretty comfortably. 

Bill


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Crappy pics. I have a shelf up top for my 4-6' ladder. Sliding shelf in the middle. Platform to clear wheel wells. 8' drawer on right. 2' drawer on left. 6' folding scaffold behind 2' drawer. And my flattened out 3/4" metal pipe to hook middle shelf and grab everything I need. I never climb in the back.










I forgot the Rubbermaid bin on left holds power tools. Used to be cutout for hauling my kegs of beer.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I figured I would update this thread with pics of the final (maybe, but probably not) layout of my cap.


Bill


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> I figured I would update this thread with pics of the final (maybe, but probably not) layout of my cap.
> 
> 
> Bill


Well , I feel like a total unorganized slob now.....thanks


----------



## StarnesHomeImprovements (Mar 2, 2021)

That looks great! I was wanting to do something similar but only on one side. How did you go about installing the side mount boxes? Are they just sitting on some sort of mount or are they mounted to the actual sides?? Can't imagine a way to mount them to the sides where the wieght would be able to be supported. I'm starting mine this weekend so any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks

The cap came that way and they are attached to the sides of the cap.

Bill


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well , I feel like a total unorganized slob now.....thanks


Join the club.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I miss my topper


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

